# found gold in the woods



## epgorge (May 23, 2007)

Finally, they are coming up in southern Vermont. Morels... yellows. Good eatin.
 Joel


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 23, 2007)

NICE! Our morel season is done with here in Ohio. It wasn't too good of a year for them here. []


----------



## epgorge (May 23, 2007)

Yes, few and far between here too.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 23, 2007)

what part of Ohio are you from Bryan?


----------



## SergioWilkins (May 24, 2007)

Just one small cache here this year. About 8 of them in total is all we could dine on. 
  Looks like a good bunch! Congratulations!


----------



## morbious_fod (May 24, 2007)

I used to love to eat "dry land fish" fried in flower of course. My mother and I used to hunt them on my Grandmothers farm. I kinda grew outta that love. 

 It just takes so many of them to make a good mess of 'em. 

 Congrats on your find.


----------



## epgorge (May 28, 2007)

I never had them.... Are they good? Can hyou dry them or do you eat them right away like morels? 

 I have been searching the past two days for them and only found these few more... I covered about a ten mile radius. driving a bit looking for dead elm and ash and then walking and polking around. They really are few and far between this year, unlike last year when they were plentiful. 
 I wonder if the windhas anything to do with it. The soil has to be right, not too much sun light but some and I find most of these on the northern side of sloping hills. Burned out areas are great spots to look as well.
 Ep


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 29, 2007)

man joel, i didnt realize you were into 'shroom tea![]

 so, whens harvest season for the poppy plants?[]


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

You don't harvest poppies, you milk them.
 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 29, 2007)

> You don't harvest poppies, you milk them.


 
 im not going to ask how you know that[]....

 lemme guess....the 60s![]


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

I dont know allot about a little but I do know a little about allot. Science channel.
 Joel.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 29, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  epgorge
> 
> I never had them.... Are they good? Can hyou dry them or do you eat them right away like morels?


 
 That's just the Appalachian slang term for morels. I guess it's due to the frying in flower part of cooking them much the same as you would fry trout. I've just always called them that. I didn't know they were called morels untill I was in about the fifth grade.


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

I prefer them fried and with only butter, maybe a little onion and garlic. They have a very unique flavor of their own, something not said for most fungi.
 Joel


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 29, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Hillbilly slang for them here is Dry Land Fish also ! 
 Not many here this year either. Late hard freeze got most .


----------



## Digger George (Jun 1, 2007)

I found this, it's solid gold, there's many more, but everytime I go back to get more those damn leprechauns keep hitting me with their shillelagh's.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2007)

I used to cook them babys  up put um on cheesestakes


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 2, 2007)

silli cybins?


----------



## epgorge (Jun 2, 2007)

Spence, 
 Those are spray painted gold. Just because you are so enamored with magic mushrooms, I send you to these links. A picture is attached below. Don't try these unless you want to see Timothy Leary and all his cohorts. They grow out of cow patties.
 Joel

*Psychedelic mushrooms* is a general term for fungi that contain psychoactive substances. It may refer to:
 [ul][*]Psilocybin mushrooms â€“ mushrooms containing psilocin and psilocybin, and sometimes other psychoactive tryptamines. Such mushrooms belong chiefly to the genera _Psilocybe_ and _Panaeolus_ (= _Copelandia_), as well as certain members of _Gymnopilus_, _Inocyb_, _Conocybe_, and other genera. [/ul]


----------



## epgorge (Jun 2, 2007)

> Such mushrooms belong chiefly to the genera Psilocybe and Panaeolus (= Copelandia), as well as certain members of Gymnopilus, Inocyb, Conocybe, and other genera.


 
 This mushroom has look-a-likes which also spore in the same medium as psilocyben. Some will kill you. If you don't know what you are doing with mushrooms, it may be the last thing "you don't know".[&o]
 You could say it is a dying art. If you want to pick good eatible shrooms (food, not fun), find someone who picks those which you like and learn from them. Then stay away from other shrooms you don't know about. Only look for the ones you know. I stay away from those with a multitude of look-a-likes. Those who collect those must do spore tests (color test on paper from sportes, over night), before they eat them. 
 There are a couple of shrooms out there you don't even want to touch as they will give off nerve toxins through your skin. What I know has been handed down through generations, from my grandfather to me, and eventually to someone else. I have taught quite a few how to find several shrooms. 


 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jun 2, 2007)

Wise leprechaun's. They are usually pretty good judges of character. 

 If that isn't a Reeses peanut butter cup spray-painted gold, it is a shroom called an "Eyelash Cup" (not quite that color), if I am not mistaken.
 Ep


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2007)

> lemme guess....the 60s!


 
 Means nothing when you a Vermonter or dare I say ridge runner... sure, I'm a masshole


----------



## epgorge (Jun 2, 2007)

> dare I say ridge runner... sure, I'm a masshole


 
 and doeseatoats&littlelambseativey,

 I have been in the woods "running the ridges" all my life, so far. Even when serving my country, I spent more time in the wild than I did encampments. I love the woods and would be like a fish out of water anywhere else. 

 My wife is from Mass and while I do know what you speak of, there are plenty of Mass people who are not like that. They just need to slow down and take it easy when they come to Vermont. To most locals up here, unless you run a business, we don't care about your money but we are interested in the people. I tell those who visit here to get out to a church picnic or bbq and meet the locals, rather than hit ostentagious highlights of a state.

 We are the flatlanders now in Nova Scotia where my wife and I own property. They call us CFA, "come from away".  I take no offense.

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for the links joel! im not up to date on my shrooms as you can tell... i thought they looked like the ones you posted a picture of just now but when george started talking about the lepracauns, it threw me because all the stories of "shroom trips" that ive heard consisted of little green men...


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Did manage to find a hefty cache this spring... actually larger than any we've ever encountered before! My neighbour was good enough to tip us off as to the whereabouts. Here are some photos of just _some_ of the beauties. They probably numbered somewhere around 4 dozen, and were on average the size of a fist! Many larger!


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's another.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow Sergio, Nice find. 

 What a batch. They are elusive little buggers aren't they? They do like to hide. Is that an Elm tree they are under?
 Great eating!!! 

 When you check the upload button, look next to it and you will see "insert in post" or something like that... just click it and your picture will be imbedded in the post.


----------



## SergioWilkins (May 27, 2008)

Managed to score a few more of these this spring while insulator hunting! Sitting well in my stomach as I type this!
  And, yes, I believe it was an elm those ones were growing under. Strange, as they normally grow near poplars around here.
 All the best!


----------



## epgorge (May 27, 2008)

Hi Sergio, 

 Good work there!! I found some yesterday under Maple, Ash and swamp Elm.

 Nice ones you found. 

 Joel


----------



## Stardust (May 27, 2008)

*Sergio, Really Nice Find!!!*

*"There is Fungus Amougus"*


*Pics are quite lovely. I love nature and the woods. Thanks for sharing as I wish I was in the woods walking right now... Those pics took me there for just a little while and made me smile. : ) Nice to see others enjoying good old mother earth. Now just stay away from the Morning Glory seeds...... or watch or your teens on this one that's just reapeared. []  I heard and read that they can get you really sick from trying this old trick for a high. Wouldn't be surprised if they ban the selling of them. I don't know why the media releases these things to educate the parents *
*or teach the kids what to do. I thought this was something new, took my kid to tell me this has been going on forever. The things our kids teach us. [8|]*
*~Stardust~ *


----------



## epgorge (May 27, 2008)

Sergio,

 It looks like you have a normal or higher than normal water table wherever you are. Our morels are really dry this year and go by quickly by wooding up. 

 Stardust,
 Mushrooms arenâ€™t anything to mess around with unless you know what you are eating. Psychedlic mushrooms are the least of anyoneâ€™s problem. They have been around since midevil days, used in witchcraft, etc.. Mushrooms also have, we are coming to find out, health and medicinal value, just like they are realizing canabis (pot) has medicinal value.

 There are mushrooms out there which effect your nervous system and will terminate your life functions quickly. There is one we shouldnâ€™t even touch as it is strong enough to be ingested through the skin.

 My knowledge of hunting edible mushrooms comes from my grandfather, passed on from his grandfather, â€¦ you get the picture. I find shrooms I think are edible but wouldnâ€™t dare eat them. I donâ€™t know them intimately, so I stay away from them. Do be careful not to pick a false morel. Know the difference or don't eat them.

 They look like  brains protruding out of the ground. They are most delicious. I have even heard those who dislike mushrooms say they are most delicious. They have an almondy flavor and when cooked slowly in butter, they get a buttery, crunchy flavor/tecture.

 I hope you get the chance to try some, sometime. 

 Joel


----------



## Stardust (May 27, 2008)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showProfile.asp?memid=7353 
 epgorge,

 I love mushrooms, but I would be too afraid too try anything I would find on my own. My mom always drilled in my head, " never eat a mushroom you find in the woods." Your's do look good and I do understand and I'm not looking for anything to play around with my nervous system., believe me.

 Thanks for sharing the info. I'm glad you know what you are doing and you are able to enjoy. May you have a wonderful day with your gold found in the woods.

 [] ~Stardust~


----------



## madman (May 28, 2008)

wow dont know if im hungry or if i to put on some head phones piper at the gates of dawn anyone..............................mike


----------



## Digger George (May 30, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GOxR7rTYuSI

 WATCH IT!


----------



## ravinedigger (Jun 10, 2008)

We harvested our morels about a month ago.  We did pretty good this year.

 -Rod


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jun 12, 2008)

That is a haul! Good finds!

  Yes, we didn't have a particularly wet spring this year, but here in South-West Ontario we tend to get a lot of rain in general, so the water table is pretty high most anywhere you go! This particular area was surrounded on all sides by water-filled ditches, with poplars growing nearby. The high banks along the railroad tracks were just covered in this wrinkly beauties!
  All the best!


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 12, 2008)

this is the only gold i find in my neck of the woods and i know it dont taste good but it is really pretty .

 what do those mushrooms taste like i have only had the normal out of the store kind ?
 thanks bob


----------



## ravinedigger (Jun 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: deer4x4
> 
> what do those mushrooms taste like i have only had the normal out of the store kind ?
> thanks bob


 
 I don't know how to describe them.  They have a pretty unique taste.

 -Rod


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm planning on going out pickin' mushrooms this year, I havent gone since I was a kid about 10 years ago, when my father used to take me out pickin meadow mushrooms, sheepsheads, honey mushrooms etc. I'd also like to try a few different kinds this year like some Boletes and Chanterelles. You just cant compare that wild taste to those store-bought things!


----------



## saphireblue (Jun 15, 2008)

Ive always wanted to find a few gold nuggets.  Im a long ways away from CA too.   Im scared to fly and cant afford a road trip with these gas prices.  So I guess Ill just have to wait till a democrat is president. Whenever thatll be????


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 15, 2008)

> So I guess Ill just have to wait till a democrat is president. Whenever thatll be????


 
 One indication will be when the "from" under my user name changes from Pennsylvania to Canada!


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2009)

This year's finds! They are quite abundant this year as the rains are slow and the season long. MMMMmmmmmmm
 Joel


----------



## mgardziella (Jun 4, 2009)

mmmmmm.... Nice!  Here's my finds. (they are cut in half though)  I actually found a farm dump in the woods while mushrooming that I'll be returning to.  My friends thought I was nuts when I stopped to look for bottles!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll be the dope who asks.. what you folks pickin????


----------



## mgardziella (Jun 4, 2009)

Morel mushrooms.  I guess they're somewhat of a delicacy, you can sell them for $25-$30 a pound I think.


----------



## glass man (Jun 4, 2009)

I ATE SOME MUSHROOMS BEFORE AND REALIZED MY DOG COULD TALK! WHAT A CONVERSATION WE HAD!


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 4, 2009)

no psilocybin in those bad larrys...they sure look good george..you guys go out with the net bags and knifes? or do you just toss em in a bucket?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2009)

When was that G man?it wasn't last week was it? hahahahahah[8D][8D]


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2009)

Cut them and leave the bulb for next time, was the way I was taught. I use a netted bag in case the spores want to fall more. They don't always come back.Their growth has to do with spores falling from the bark of trees into a perfectly tempered and sun-lit soil makeup. They are pretty fussy about where they grow, usually on southern facing hillsides with good drainage. Apple orchards, maple, ash or elm are good trees to look at the base of, especially if the bark is falling off anywhere. They come just after the lilacs around here. There are false ones so you must be careful and go with an experienced picker the first time.

 They are most delicious. I hear they are farming them now. Maybe, Pizza Hut!!?

 Nice clean ones you found there. Let your buddies taste them cooked in butter and they will know why you look for them. You might not want to show them where you found them.

 Joel


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 4, 2009)

I read that they grow really well in places where there was a forest fire a couple years previous.. it's wild what kind of things you learn when you spend time on a bottle website!![][]


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 5, 2009)

George ...are there any good mushroom hunting forums or resources? so i could read up some more..I am always down for a good treasure hunt.  also do you know if they sell the spores online and you can seed areas? I just dont want to end up eating the wrong fungus..and waking up on GlassMan (Jamie's) porch with that cat he lost in the summer of love..and listen to his dog talk about politics again..[]


----------



## ncbred (Jun 15, 2009)

Who was the first person that decided to eat mushrooms that grew out of Black Angus cow pies?   I seriously wonder how that fad started.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw a show not too long ago "Bizzare Foods" on the travel channel. They were in North Carolina looking for local foods.  One guy had this spot where he got all kinds of crazy mushrooms. One that when ground, you could make "coffee" out of, I can't remember them all, but it's something I would not feel brave enough to try hunting myself, even with experience.
 Those morels do look delicious.  I stick to the crimini (baby bella) in the supermarket, because I didn't pick them lol and they have a great flavor.  They're great with steak.  Here's my recipe:
 Cut off the stems of the mushrooms.  Saute some olive oil and butter (be generous, they will soak it up like a sponge), with garlic, some chopped parsley or Italian herbs of your choice, but just a little.  Add some coarse salt, fresh ground pepper and then the mushrooms.  Add a dash of Worcestershire sauce.  Saute them until they get a little soft.  Then, add a can of beef broth (I like Campbell's Condensed).  Just cook it for a few minutes.  Serve it with steak or whatever you like.  It's pretty garlicky, but I've even eaten it the next day as kind of a soup.  Dunk some bread in and you're good to go.


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2009)

I KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT LOBES! I HAD A FRIEND THAT LOVED TO EAT CLOVES OF IT TOO AND I SWEAR I WAS 20 FT. DOWN WIND OF HIM. wHEN HE SPOKE IN BOUT A SECOND I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA THROUGH UP![] I LOVE IT TOO THOUGH,BUT LIKE YOU SAID THERE CAN BE TOO MUCH OF A GREAT THING,MAYBE NOT GOING DOWN ,BUT COMING OUT,UP,AROUND!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

> Is there such a thing as too much garlic?


 
 No! There is not. Garlic is one of Gods greatest creations and so are mushrooms and black olives. 

 If you want to pick mushrooms and not have to worry about which is poison, get yourself a pet pig. A pig will not eat a poiaon mushroom and they can smell them out for you.

 Survival school says "You art not Chef Tell so stay away from Mushrooms".


----------



## ncbred (Jun 15, 2009)

I fondly remember my dear old grand pops (RIP) when he had to take garlic pills.  If you've ever smelled a 70 year old hot and sweaty man on garlic pills then you would know there is a such thing as too much garlic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah that "Bizzare foods" is crazy I saw one where he was eating rotten tofu and he couldn't get it down,then he ate 1000 year old eggs that guy is nutz! I love that show


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah he is as unsavory as the foods he eats.  I wonder why they never show him with food poisoning on any of the shows.  Had to have happened.  I should have guessed the garlic pills made you smell like it.  I was going to try them once because the box promised you wouldn't smell like garlic.  Glad I didn't.  I LOVE pickled garlic.  I hardly ever eat it because it makes me smell so bad lol.  Ask Joe.


----------



## glass man (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> George ...are there any good mushroom hunting forums or resources? so i could read up some more..I am always down for a good treasure hunt.  also do you know if they sell the spores online and you can seed areas? I just dont want to end up eating the wrong fungus..and waking up on GlassMan (Jamie's) porch with that cat he lost in the summer of love..and listen to his dog talk about politics again..[]


       NO NO MAN,YOU AIN'T GOTTA BE ON NO PORCH! YOU ARE WELCOMED ON THE SPACE SHIP![8D] NO RICK MAN IT WAS A GOOD LONG TIME AGO I DID THAT![WASN'T IT?] TO BE HONEST I HATE PSYCHADELLIC DRUGS! WHEW THEY CAN TAKE YOU PLACES YOU NEVER WANTED TO GO AND SEE THINGS YOU NEVER WANTED TO SEE. KINDA LIKE REAL LIFE ONLY CONCENTRATED INTO A 8-14 HOUR TIME FRAME! JUST LISTEN TO THE SONGS "MAMA TOLD ME NOT TO COME" THREE DOG NIGHT OR " THE ACID QUEEN" THE WHO. WOULD NOT RECOMEND THEM TO NO ONE. I WAS 15 WHEN I FIRST DID ACID AND  FELT I LOST A LOT OF INNOCENCE SOME HOW. JAMIE


----------



## bigdig (Jun 20, 2009)

liberty caps


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 20, 2009)

I found these under a Granny Smith apple tree. After they are fried and eaten , would I enjoy the great fare, with wine, no less, or burp and see walls on the bare bug things, and fall in a stupor or die like Granny Smith?


----------

